# Guess who is getting two hairless boys....



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

OKAY OKAY. So Ben & Jerry have just come into my life and they are just darlings, they're helping Rupert & Arthur so much!! I have a breeder though who I keep in close contact too (in case she needs a foster mother, help taking some kits off her hands etc) and we were on about hairless. She just so happens to know a woman who had a litter 6 weeks ago with 2 hairless boys, 1 hairless girl and 2 furry babies... 

Yep you guessed it. The boys are coming home to me. I will be needing help on the dynamics of taking care of hairless and also, when is best to introduce these guys to my now resident 4 furry babies. If they need to be left a couple months, thats fine, I can super pad out the spare cage for the hairless guys have plenty of warmth but any advice on that situation would be amazing!!! 

Do they need extra food? (Isamurat, I'm sure your expertise would cover this whole area haha!  ). What should I not expose them too? Anything, no matter how silly it sounds, any info would be amazing 

And here they are (picture owner sent to me).. The twins... Names will be needed


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Dawww, so cute! >3<

I want a hairless so bad, but my mom doesn't want more then three in the house, and the second will be my sister's.

I was talking to my art friend earlier today, she wants two boys to name "Smeagol" and "Deagol". x'D


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

When I lived at home, my mum flipped when I brought a hamster home so god help if I ever brought rats home haha! I ended up persuading my F-I-Law to let me get 3 rats and 2 cats in his flat till we moved out of home... I was determined haha!

I just love hairless and this woman had a surprise batch of babies so how could I resist? £30 for the rats and the fact she's driving 25 miles to get to me, can't complain!

Oh my hahaha! My OH just text me saying "Can I call one Rex"... She likes Toy Story.. mother of god HA! Think I might put a good old traditional name in there like my other 2 (Rupert & Arthur).. I like Spencer.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh there cute, i feed my hairless the same as my fuzzy i give them a olive oil rub 2 - 3 times a week and wash their faces with warm water every other day to keep skin moist and eye infections down, my male thunder gets a lot if buck greese once a week i wash him with a little dawn then rub him down really well with olive oil this has helped a LOT be careful with intros as they dont have fur to protect them but should do good


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you Darkiss! Was hoping you'd see the thread as I know you have a hairless  Intros with my 4 lads went smoothly, they're all very laid back so weren't overly concerned about Rupert wanting to be Alpha! Haha  We don't have Dawn in the UK (do we?), do you know an equivalent by any chance? Or can I use baby wash? I use it on my cats so have it in an abundance!


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Haha. Aww. Yeah, I lived with my future in-laws and fiance, but they kicked me out. (The reason I even got Kari actually. lol)

Awww, Rex! Hehe. Rex and Slinky. :B lol But Spencer sounds good too. ^^


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

RePyper said:


> Haha. Aww. Yeah, I lived with my future in-laws and fiance, but they kicked me out. (The reason I even got Kari actually. lol)
> 
> Awww, Rex! Hehe. Rex and Slinky. :B lol But Spencer sounds good too. ^^


Oh wow!!! I lived 4 days at my F-I-Laws and 3 days at home, when I was at home, he was very good at caring for all the animals  He's a sweetie. 

OmG Rex & Slinky... I love it... Is it okay if I ask my OH if they're okay? Don't want to be robbing anyones names!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Are they dumbo too? They are so cute I love darker hairless! Do they have fuzzy faces too?? Too cute.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

They are dumbo yep! And with fuzzy faces  They call them "the twins" haha, apparently they're as sweet as sugar which is lovely to know!! I just want them home with me now. Gah, got to wait till Saturday.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Omg they're freaking adorable! Haha you're gonna end up with a whole place full of rats! Addicted!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

maby a good mild dish soap that is what dawn here is its good for cutting greese and oil off dishes but good for sensative skin and safe for most things but be sure you replace the oil in their skin though i preffer olive oil


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> Omg they're freaking adorable! Haha you're gonna end up with a whole place full of rats! Addicted!


Animals really play on my heart strings!!! Once I stole 5 male chicks from a factory farm, brought them home and told my parents to deal with it because I wanted these babies to have a home. I brought them up, they loved people, then rehomed them on a sanctuary farm not far from me  I just need to save them all... And I wanted hairless so yano  Couldn't resist!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

darkiss4428 said:


> maby a good mild dish soap that is what dawn here is its good for cutting greese and oil off dishes but good for sensative skin and safe for most things but be sure you replace the oil in their skin though i preffer olive oil


Ooo I'll have a browse tonight for something similar!! Olive oil is a must in my vegan household so they'll never be short of olive oil rubs haha


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I love them. Twins! 
I have two and one of my girls had horrible eye problems which we found out was either walnuts or sunflower seeds so I removed both from her diet. As Darkiss said, washing their face often is good. Ii don't use any oils or anything on the body and both mine are silky soft with no skin issues so you may not need to use anything. You'll know once you've had them for a while.I add alot of protien to their diet. Scrambled eggs, packaged tofu, sardines and such plus fresh vegies. They get cold fast so I made hammocks from quilted pillow cases and added fleece inside. Cleanliness is the key to keeping away issues. I change their fleece lining and hammocks daily and toss everything in the wash once a week. You'll find them so fun! Congratulations!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CAY9...lid=2E60KSO55CGP2&coliid=I3FWZW1GW1C7J7&psc=1 

Perfect bed for a hairless rattum! I have one of these as a winter hide for my boys and the love it.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

my babies had really bad dry skin when i got them but then they werent taken good care of before i got them they were just surviving in a tank for breeding we still are unshure if rain is pregnant or not but they love the olive oil rub anyway and i crave oil so i always have plenty


just looked its been long enough and she didnt have babies wow... time flyes


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

CatsRatsVeggies said:


> Oh wow!!! I lived 4 days at my F-I-Laws and 3 days at home, when I was at home, he was very good at caring for all the animals  He's a sweetie.
> 
> OmG Rex & Slinky... I love it... Is it okay if I ask my OH if they're okay? Don't want to be robbing anyones names!


Aww, that's great.  Mine have like 6 cats and a dog, so it's just not ideal to stay over there with a rat anyway. Oh well. lol

& That's totally fine, I don't plan on using them or anything. ^^ haha


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

You guys are fab!!! Thank you :-D Will be out this week buying halloween gear for the cages and comfty cosy warm items for the hairless boys  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Poundland has Halloween print fleece and Halloween dog toy plushies right now, along with some cute felt Halloween buckets that would be nice hung in a cage


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Kitterpuss you babe!!! We have a Poundland, 99p Store and Pound World up the road so I'm gonna go hunt


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are beautiful boys! I love their markings. 

I have one double-rex (your boys appear to be double rex, having whiskers and some hair). Smoothie, as I call her, is the most energetic rat I've ever seen. Super hyper! Although she's calming down now that she's nearing one year old. I live in Florida so I don't have to worry about keeping her warm, although she has fleece hammocks to snuggle in, and a furry friend. They do eat and drink a lot more than a normal furred rat. And they can get abscesses, which in my experience are not a big deal, they look a bit weird but they heal on their own. If their skin gets flaky you can pat some food-safe oil on them, or just give them some bread brushed with olive oil. Have fun!


----------

